# Moss wall using more than one species



## adrielme (Mar 3, 2007)

Does anyone have esperience making a moss wall with more than one species of moss on the wall? I've noticed that in the streams out here there are usually several different types of moss and algae, plants etc that coexist in very tight quarters in small spaces. Just wondering if anyone has ever tried this since I currently have enough of two different F. Fontanus and one unnamed species and will have a bit of creeping moss on Monday so I was thinking of using these 4 to make a moss wall.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

GO for IT!  

I would make sure to give each species it's own space to grow is all. It would be interesting to see what it looks like in a few months, so keep us posted!


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

if you are not afraid of trying to sorting out the mosses a year down the road when it all grows out, go for it! do post a pic when it grows.


----------

